# IIS Re-install ; WSUS needs reapired



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

For some reason I kept getting errors from IIS so I had to re-install. Is there any way that I can get WSUS to repair the files in IIS so I do not have to completely remove and re-install WSUS?


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

This was fixed by retaining the local WSUS database and uninstalling and re-installing the WSUS Application.


----------

